# Obediance training in Arkansas



## Tucker (Jul 4, 2009)

Does anyone know of any trainers in the DeQueen/Texarkana Arkansas area?
Just looking for a trainer I don't have to drive multiple hours to and from. Any help appreciated.


----------



## gnusounduave (Apr 20, 2009)

I know there are some really good trainers down in Shreveport but I don't know if you want to drive a little more down the road.


----------



## caseycraig (Jul 7, 2010)

I know of Mike Yarnell in the Little Rock Area. I'm not sure how far of a drive that is from DeQueen, but I've heard Mike is good. Try sundownkennels.net.


----------



## tytysgirl (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in AR too, but nowhere near LR. I need a good trainer closer to MO.


----------

